# kvm switch (Belkin) and logitech cordless wheel mouse

## Mala Zaba

I have a prob. with my mouse.  When I switch computer on my kvm and go on my gentoo system, my mouse is not operational when I active my scroll button.  If the scroll is not active, she works.  Any solution?

----------

## Mr. Atoz

I could not get my scroll wheel to work at all when I was using my switch box.  As soon as I bypassed the switchbox, the scroll wheel started to work fine.

What does the InputDevice section for your mouse look like?  To get my scroll mouse to work (but with out the scroll wheel) through the switchbox, I had to use Protocol PS/2.  Without the switchbox, I used Protocol IMPS/2.  Trying to use IMPS/2 through the switchbox gave me erratic results that made the mouse useless.

Let me know if this helps..

----------

## Mala Zaba

It's the same for me, when I use IMPS/2 through my kvm, my mouse is creazy!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

